# [LIVECD]X86-universal-2004.2.iso e chroot[risolto]

## JacoMozzi

visto che la mia gentoo ha qualche problemino ho dovuto fare il boot con il livecd in oggetto e purtroppo ho un problema a chrootare. INfatti sia 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

 che 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

 danno come output "illegal instruction". Guardando su altri post ho visto che era un problema relativo al livecd utilizzato, ma pur cercando a fondo fra le dir dei vari mirror ho trovato solo la iso in questione per architettura x86, non c e piu distinzione fra i586 ed i686. Dico questo perche sono su un p2 350 Mhz. Secondo voi xche non funzia?

Grazie mille a tutti.

Ciao 

JacoLast edited by JacoMozzi on Thu Sep 16, 2004 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro di avere scaricato la x86 universal?

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di avere scaricato la x86 universal?

 

Sì, l'ho scaricata da qui:

ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.2/livecd/install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso

Prima ho scaricato anche la minimal ma non bootava  :Sad: 

Grazie mille

Ciao>

Jaco[/url]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a scaricare la 2004.0 che dava meno problemi solo per vedere se non e' un problema di livecd.

----------

## JacoMozzi

infatti...per non sbagliare ho addirittura scaricato la 1.4  :Wink: 

A mezzodì provo e poi riferisco

Grazie Fedeliallalinea

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Eccomi qui...

Dunque x86-1.4-20030911.cd1.iso scaricato, masterizzato, bootato ed il problema persiste  :Sad: 

Ecco i passi che ho fatto:

```

# mount /dev/miaroot /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/miaboot /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

# Illegal instruction
```

Grazie mille 

ciao

Jaco

----------

## randomaze

Strano... a questo punto fai cifra tonda e prova con la Knoppix

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Strano... a questo punto fai cifra tonda e prova con la Knoppix

 

Sî, ma cmq uno si affida al livecd come ancora di salvezza e poi viene tradito in questo modo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Strano a me vanno tutti i livecd. Poi Illegal instruction di solito capita quando si compila per un arch sbagliata

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Strano a me vanno tutti i livecd. Poi Illegal instruction di solito capita quando si compila per un arch sbagliata

 

Anch'io pensavo fosse quello il problema ma della 2004.2 c'é solamente la iso x86 universal.

Cmq...può darsi che il chroot non vada a buon fine perché io tento di chrootarmi nell'installazione della gentoo fatta sull'altro pc.

Mi spiego meglio: visto che ho problemi alla scheda madre ed harddisk su un pc, ho deciso di attaccare il disco all'altro. 

IL pc con i problemi é un athlon xp 2000+ mentre quello che sto usando adesso per cercare di chrootarmi nell'installazione é un p2...

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora e' normale se hai compilato con l'ottimizzazione athlon-xp per quello che io sui desktop metto sempre i686

----------

## JacoMozzi

quindi é praticamente impossibile fare il chroot da un p2 su una installazione ottimizzata per athlon xp?

NOn riesco come fa a capire il chroot che l'installazione in cui sto per chrootarmi é stata ottimizzata per athlon xp   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti ora mi sorge il dubbio ma se fosse per quello l'errore avrebbe un senso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Con questo comando, si fa in modo che venga utilizzata la funzione chroot() perché /tmp/nuova_root/ diventi la directory radice per il processo avviato con /bin/bash. È importante comprendere che /bin/bash va inteso qui come parte del sotto-file system e si tratta in generale di /tmp/nuova_root/bin/bash.
```

Quindi puo' essere un problema del /bin/bash compilato per athlon-xp che non va sotto p2, se ho capito bene quello che intendono.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Con questo comando, si fa in modo che venga utilizzata la funzione chroot() perché /tmp/nuova_root/ diventi la directory radice per il processo avviato con /bin/bash. È importante comprendere che /bin/bash va inteso qui come parte del sotto-file system e si tratta in generale di /tmp/nuova_root/bin/bash.
> ```
> ...

 

Infatti, non é che sia chiarissima la spiegazione   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per quello che ho capito io (non che ho fatto molta ricerca) usa /bin/bash dell'ambiente chrootato quindi quella compilata per athlon-xp ora il problema che sei su un p2 quindi da quell'errore

----------

## randomaze

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Infatti, non é che sia chiarissima la spiegazione  
> 
> 

 

Il comando:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

avvia la shell /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash facendogli credere che /mnt/gentoo sia la root directory .

Va da se che se tale shell é compilata con le ottimizzazioni dell'athlon-xp difficilmente riuscirai a eseguirla su un pentium4, basta qualunque istruzione "proprietaria" dell'athlon per spaccare tutto.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   Infatti, non é che sia chiarissima la spiegazione  
> 
>  
> 
> Il comando:
> ...

 

AH, dunque il problema sta tutto nella shell che utilizzo chrootandomi (quella dell'installazione in cui sto entrando (athlon XP)). 

Quindi non c'é soluzione per chrootarmi nella mia installazione da un processore diverso da quello per cui l'ho ottimizzata  :Sad: 

Questo vuol dire che chroot va bene solamente se mi trovo su sistemi con ottimizzazioni per la stessa architettura?

Grazie mille

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh se usavi i686 con -O2 il problema non sorgeva  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Questo vuol dire che chroot va bene solamente se mi trovo su sistemi con ottimizzazioni per la stessa architettura?

 

Se ho capito la domanda si, non puoi fare un chroot verso un'altra architettura.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh se usavi i686 con -O2 il problema non sorgeva 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   Questo vuol dire che chroot va bene solamente se mi trovo su sistemi con ottimizzazioni per la stessa architettura? 
> 
> Se ho capito la domanda si, non puoi fare un chroot verso un'altra architettura.

 

Dopo vado da un mio amico, anche lui possessore di un athlon XP, metto il livecd ed attacco il mio HD e provo a chrootarmi.

Secondo logica deve funzionare per forza  :Wink: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## ballero

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Va da se che se tale shell é compilata con le ottimizzazioni dell'athlon-xp difficilmente riuscirai a eseguirla su un pentium4, [...]

 

Puoi eseguirla senza difficolta' caricando l'smp.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *ballero wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Va da se che se tale shell é compilata con le ottimizzazioni dell'athlon-xp difficilmente riuscirai a eseguirla su un pentium4, [...] 
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *ballero wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Va da se che se tale shell é compilata con le ottimizzazioni dell'athlon-xp difficilmente riuscirai a eseguirla su un pentium4, [...] 
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Provato dall'amico su athlon XP e funziona il chroot  :Very Happy: 

Addirittura non ci credevo quando ho visto che mi funzionava pure mplayer sotto framebuffer   :Shocked: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso il problema sia risolto -----> tag al titolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso il problema sia risolto -----> tag al titolo 

 

Giusto, me l'ero scordato   :Rolling Eyes: 

Almeno l'hd so che non ha problemi  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille a tutti

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso il problema sia risolto -----> tag al titolo 

 

Giusto, me l'ero scordato   :Rolling Eyes: 

Almeno l'hd so che non ha problemi  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille a tutti

Ciao

Jaco

----------

